# Best Ice Fishing Lakes in Michigan



## DustinPostma

If you were to have one week of fishing in michigan in the winter (Ice Fishing) what lake would you spend it on and why.... And if you want to through in some tips...That would be nice LOL. 

Reason being I will have one week Jan 1 - 7th to ice fish in southern michigan and dont want to waste my time looking...but I also think it would start a good thread and discussion.


----------



## LuckyChucky

really depends on what you wanna go for,hard to beat St Clair for perch though.When you say southern MI,whereabouts are you talking SE,south central,or SW? just wanna know your general starting location and how far you are willing to travel.


----------



## Cobra

Good fishing on most lakes. Difference between good and great is usually knowing what's going on down there and spending the time to figure it out. Every lake seems to have it's unique "quirky" approach that changes simply OK to HOT bite real fast. "Should have been here yesterday" or "an hour ago" is a fairly standard reply


----------



## -Axiom-

Skegemog is a pretty consistent perch producer, sometimes there is a lot of sorting but they always seem to be willing to bite.
There's some really nice pike in there too.


----------



## thill

If it were me, I'd look for a vacation rental on a private lake. There are many MANY if you look around. Check out www.rentalbug.com and search the part of the state you're interested in.


----------



## christophermpollard

I would have to say, my favorite lake is Fletchers Floodwaters. Mind you this is not down state, but in northeast Michigan. It's Between Gaylord and Alpena near a town called Hillman. The lake is a 9000 acre flooding. Deepest is about 15 feet along the river bed. The rest averages 4-5 feet. Record Pike and Bass taken through the ice (sucks because you have to throw the bass back most of the time). Also nice panfish and perch. The only problem with the lake is that everyone knows it is a good lake, so it is usually busy. But a fun lake to sit on and fish all day. Another problem is all of the snags, being an old logging flooding there are a lot of stumps and snags, but that is part of the attraction. I'm sure some of you out there can back me up on this!


----------



## DustinPostma

LuckyChucky said:


> really depends on what you wanna go for,hard to beat St Clair for perch though.When you say southern MI,whereabouts are you talking SE,south central,or SW? just wanna know your general starting location and how far you are willing to travel.


I am in Hamilton...But will travel were ever I need to get some real good fishing action. And dont really care what type of fish I catch...As long as its good eating 

Thanks,

Dustin


----------



## pshaver

DustinPostma said:


> If you were to have one week of fishing in michigan in the winter (Ice Fishing) what lake would you spend it on and why.... And if you want to through in some tips...That would be nice LOL.
> 
> Reason being I will have one week Jan 1 - 7th to ice fish in southern michigan and dont want to waste my time looking...but I also think it would start a good thread and discussion.


Well I feel u brother I have 4 days this year to ice fish!!! Most years its 1 whole week but started my new job down here in cajon country so I won't have a weeks vacation untill next year but I have monday march 6 and march 7 off so will be going that thursday up to higgins and get me some fishing in. Can't wait hell yea happy fishing paul dhaver
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeerFarmer

I use my winter vacation for a few days of walleye fishing in Saginaw Bay.


----------



## pshaver

Oh yea the best lakes I think are northern michigan higgins houghton crystal lake cadilac lake missawakee!! Down south fish lake gun lake gull lake need a flasher thou hard to find them sometimes!!! Ttyl happy fishing paul shaver!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Leelanauman

Lake Leelanau (north and south), Burt, and White lake are all good fishin! Lake Leelanau is my favorite though.....can't beat it, 2 lakes for the price of one.


----------



## gatorman841

Eyes saginaw bay or LBDN, i doubt erie will have safe ice, Panfish almost any lake in jackson counnty lots of great inland lake fishing out there with a ton of lakes, perch maybe caseville? also have lakers there, id say st claire but u can do great there or come up empty of with babies seems like that fishery been on a downward streak. Seemed really slow last yr. But our best trip was around jan 7th.. Good luck


----------



## slabstar

DeerFarmer said:


> I use my winter vacation for a few days of walleye fishing in Saginaw Bay.


X2! 
IMO great lakes ice fishing trumps inland lakes.
There's walleye, whitefish, perch, crappie, and other fish. 
Goodluck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pointednorth

Lake Independence, Brevort Lake, Chicagoan Lake, Hardy Pond, Leelanau, Gull Lake, Pike Lake, and Burt


----------



## Robert Holmes

Nothing beats Lake Michigan for Steelhead unless they are biting better on L Huron. If I get up there L Superior Whitefish and Coho are fun too.


----------



## RDS-1025

I could easily spend a week fishing all the lakes around Bellaire.


----------



## Justin_04

I am going to be headed up to visit my girlfriend who lives in Bellaire in a couple of weeks but don't know much about the lakes in the area. She lives right next to Lake Bellaire (I think that is the one). Do you have any info that would help me about that lake or the other lakes around there?


----------



## Justin_04

I thought you might say something like Fletchers Chris! I do want to get up there and fish it sometime. I may have to hire you to show where to go!


----------



## DustinPostma

Thanks everyone...This is great information. I wish michigan hunters were as nice as you fellow fisherman ...


----------



## stinky reinke

Devil's Lake is really good during early ice off the beach area. Go out to 15 feet of water and slam the 8-10 inch gills along with some nice crappie right at dark.


----------



## MikeTightLines

On the Great Lakes, Saginaw Bay has best perch, walleye and burbot fishing anywhere. Lake St. Clair, esp. Anchor Bay and Metro Beach area are close 2nd. 
Also ,many Great Lakes harbors, i.e. Harbor Beach and Lexington,have steelhead available through the ice. Hard to beat fighting a steelie on tiny tackle!
For inland waters, Lake Fenton is a great all-around destination--good perch, walleyes, 'gills and crappies (some slabbers) , as well as OUT-STANDING northerns are all there for the taking.
If you are going far enough North, you need to try St. Mary's River/Lake Nicolet. Awesome perch, walleyes and whitefish and potentially monstrous pike. Not greatest numbers, but many big fish.....
Wherever you end up, Good Luck!


----------



## JClark23

stinky reinke said:


> Devil's Lake is really good during early ice off the beach area. Go out to 15 feet of water and slam the 8-10 inch gills along with some nice crappie right at dark.



Devils Lake as in Manitou Beach/ Irish Hills area?!?


----------



## stinky reinke

JClark23 said:


> Devils Lake as in Manitou Beach/ Irish Hills area?!?


Yes


----------



## iLiveInTrees

My secret pond that not a whole lot of people know about. Caught 2 limits there over the weekend, most 8-9 inches and a couple of 10 inchers (bluegill):evil:


----------



## Fisherman6

As far as inland lakes go i would say crystal lake in northern Michigan. My favorite to fish and it always produces good fish.


----------



## blood trail

If you want a decent variety of fish try Stoney. It gets hit pretty hard but thats cuz there's fish. Good for crappie..nice size to boot and you can try tip ups for walleye. 
Those seem to be the biggest draws on the lake, but it has some nice perch in it also, just have to weed through a bunch of dinks though.


----------



## makwa37

only one week i would have to say gull lake! If you fing the right part of the lake you can get smelt during the day and its better than the night fishing. and their is the pike and lake's too. That is that lake i would spend my time!


----------

